# Science Fiction and Fantasy TV Shows



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello all,

So what are your favourite Science Fiction and Fantasy TV shows? They can be past or present.

I do have quite a few:

Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea
Lost In Space
Land Of The Giants
Stargate SG-1
Stargate Atlantis
Battlestar Galactica (the new series)
Invasion: Earth (just because the Sci-Fi channel happened to repeat the whole series yesterday)
Star Trek: The Next Generation
Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
Prisoner

I'll add to the list when I can find some more.


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

Oops can some one move this the correct forum. Just noticed it after posting.


----------



## Teir (Jan 2, 2006)

Dr Who..old and new!
Oh and I used to love Farscape

Someone will move it sooner or later


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

I knew there was some I missed.

Dr Who the new series and Farscape.


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 2, 2006)

Battlestar galactica (original) 
Red Dwarf
land of the giants
the first series of farscape was good
star trek (original & next gen)
lost in space

can't think of any fantasy series of note just now but maybe later


----------



## Teir (Jan 2, 2006)

you dont count the old series of dr who poolking?


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

There are some good ones coming up on the TV in the UK that I'm interested in:

Channel 4 - Invasion
BBC1 - Life On Mars

Back on to the favourites theme, just remembered some more:

Charmed
Threshold
Hex


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

Teir said:
			
		

> you dont count the old series of dr who?


Never really into it. I did like some of the Tom Baker episodes though.


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 2, 2006)

*My faves are:

The 10th Kingdom

Highlander

Red Dwarf

 Stargate SG1

 StarTrek The Next Generation

 StarTrek Voyager*

*Thats all I can think of for now..*.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jan 2, 2006)

charmeed
hex in places, tho it is a bit ridiiculous
buffy (esp series 3 and 6)
red dwarf (up to series 4ish)
the tribe (post apoclipetic kids crap. love it!)
the tripods, from teh 80s
neverwhere (was a tv show for a bit!)
i am sure there are more i can't remember!


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

Got another show I'm interested in:

Sky One - Bones


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 2, 2006)

forgot all about tripods I loved that


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

That was another good show, pity it was cancelled before they got into the city of the tripods.


----------



## nixie (Jan 2, 2006)

Doctor Who[old & new]
Star Trek[all]
Red Dwarf
Angel
Buffy
V[anyone remember this]
Carnivale
4400
Jerimah[only ever the one series]
Hex
Sliders

Sure i've missed some


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jan 2, 2006)

forgot about tenth kingdom! loved that
i brought tripods on video, its hysterical!  all the cardboard cut otus of tripod legs. briiliant. and yeah, its a shame they never reached the last city
also, dungeons and dragons and ulyesses 31 and i guess, dogtanaion and the muskahounds and cities of gold! more of my fav 80s tv shows  all fantasy, all cartoons, all the time!


----------



## cornelius (Jan 2, 2006)

damn, too bad Belgium doesn't have such a wide range of series

we have buffy
we have angel
we have star trek
we have stargate

that's about it. I like the stargate the most


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

the_faery_queen said:
			
		

> forgot about tenth kingdom! loved that
> i brought tripods on video, its hysterical!  all the cardboard cut otus of tripod legs. briiliant. and yeah, its a shame they never reached the last city
> also, dungeons and dragons and ulyesses 31 and i guess, dogtanaion and the muskahounds and cities of gold! more of my fav 80s tv shows  all fantasy, all cartoons, all the time!



Never really got into the 10th Kingdom, it was repeated recently, tried to watch an episode, but felt it was way too long an hour and half an episode also there were other shows on at the time.


----------



## nixie (Jan 2, 2006)

Forgot Stargate ...There was one I used  to watch as a kid The Tomorrow People


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 2, 2006)

Some of the previous mentioned and:
Old:
The Voyagers 
Robin of Sherwood
Wizard
Land of the Lost
Bewitched
I Dream of Jeannie
Dark Shadows
Flying Nun
seaquest DSV
The Addams Family
The Munsters
Battlestar Galactica (original)
Buck Rodgers
Quantum Leap

New (ish):
Firefly
Joan of Arcadia
Wonderfalls
Birds of Prey


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

Now all of my old favourites are flooding back to memory with all of these posts:

Quantum Leap
Seaquest DSV

I didn't really get into the Seaquest sequel with Michael Ironside.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jan 2, 2006)

pants i forgot quantum leap
and twin peaks!
i liked tenth kingdom because of the way it took fairy stories and twisted them. it was also funny  but they episodes were kinda long. its on my, to buy one day list, along with billions of other random things


----------



## SukiTrek (Jan 3, 2006)

All of the Star Treks
Firefly (too bad it didn't stay on longer)
The original Twilight Zone
Stargate SG1
Battlestar Galactica old and new.
Babylon 5
Space Above and Beyond.
Quantum Leap (where is the movie????)

I've recently seen an old short lived series called Brisco County Jr. and loved it! It was a mix of western and sci-fi with a twist of humor.


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 3, 2006)

forgot about quantum leap a brilliant show apart from the last episode what a crap ending to great show and sliders was quite good too


----------



## Omega (Jan 3, 2006)

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> forgot about quantum leap a brilliant show apart from the last episode what a crap ending to great show and sliders was quite good too



The ending was bad because Bellisario thought the show was going to be renewed for another season, when he was told it didn't leave him much time to re-write the final episode.

I didn't watch the later series of Sliders, for me it lost its way when Johnathan Rhys Davies (sp?) left.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jan 3, 2006)

Firefly is pretty much the only one I've watched, but then it's also a really amazing show too. Bought the 4-disc DVD yesterday


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 3, 2006)

SukiTrek said:
			
		

> I've recently seen an old short lived series called Brisco County Jr. and loved it! It was a mix of western and sci-fi with a twist of humor.


I watched that when it first came on, I enjoyed the heck out of it.  Very tongue-in-cheek and kooky but fun.


----------



## GrownUp (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anyone else remember 'Future Cop'? I can't watch the character 'Data' in Star Trek TNG without being reminded of it.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Jan 4, 2006)

It's gotta be _Firefly_ that tops my list right now, including the movie, _Serenity_. Truly excellent sci-fi from the man who brought us Buffy & Angel (liked Buffy, hated Angel).



			
				Omega said:
			
		

> There are some good ones coming up on the TV in the UK that I'm interested in:
> 
> Channel 4 - Invasion
> BBC1 - Life On Mars



Yeah should be fun those two, although Life on Mars is more like crime/thriller with a bit of time travel thrown in for good measure. 

Then there's a new sci-fi comedy on Channel 4 is it? I saw it advertised yesterday, stars the guy from Spaced and Shaun of the Dead (not Shaun, his best mate). I think it's called "Camberwell Station" or something like that. It's based on a space station orbiting the Earth at any rate.

Next week UK sci-fi and fantasy TV goes supernova!


----------



## Omega (Jan 5, 2006)

SukiTrek said:
			
		

> All of the Star Treks
> Firefly (too bad it didn't stay on longer)
> The original Twilight Zone
> Stargate SG1
> ...



Don't know what's happening with the QL movie, sounds a good idea, hopefully if they do make a series out of it it will be as good as the original, if not I will be really disappointed.

Anyway on another note "Invasion" starts this Sunday at 8.30 & 10pm.


----------



## Alysheba (Jan 14, 2006)

Supernatural
Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Angel
Dark Angel
Highlander
V
Star Trek TNG
Voyager
Quantum Leap
Charmed (only while Cole and Chris were on it)
Seaquest DSV
Twilight Zone (original series)
Lost In Space
Forever Knight
Wolf Lake
The Tomorrow People (on Nickelodeon)


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 14, 2006)

Charmed
Buffy
Doctor Who - new (too young for the old)
4400 - 1st series, kinda lost track of the 2nd
Red Dwarf 
Hyperdrive - am liking it so far
Quantum Leap - used to love that 

xx


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 15, 2006)

P.S. Does Yu-Gi-Oh count? 

Do like some adult Manga-style toons and admit this is for children but I can't help it, I just love it!

xx


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 15, 2006)

Ahdkaw said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Then there's a new sci-fi comedy on Channel 4 is it? I saw it advertised yesterday, stars the guy from Spaced and Shaun of the Dead (not Shaun, his best mate). I think it's called "Camberwell Station" or something like that. It's based on a space station orbiting the Earth at any rate.


 

Hyperdrive he's called nick frost funny guy


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 15, 2006)

Quatermass (the 50s and 70s series)

Timeslip(I grew up watching this)


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 15, 2006)

The only ones I would like to see again would be:

V -  a brilliant series

Twilight Zone - another series I enjoyed.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 15, 2006)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> The only ones I would like to see again would be:
> 
> V -  a brilliant series
> 
> Twilight Zone - another series I enjoyed.


They used to replay V the miniseries (is that the one you mean?) every other year or so here in the states but not anymore.  I think it is out on dvd though.


----------



## pinniebunnie (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi does anyone here know if there is going to be another season of the 10th kingdom? As it gives that imp[ression at the end of the 1st but so far I have not managed to find out. I would love it if someone could help.
 This would be my fav fantasy sci fi show to date I think.


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 23, 2006)

pinniebunnie said:
			
		

> Hi does anyone here know if there is going to be another season of the 10th kingdom? As it gives that imp[ression at the end of the 1st but so far I have not managed to find out. I would love it if someone could help.
> This would be my fav fantasy sci fi show to date I think.



There is no mention of it on imdb the main resorce for movie and tv knowledge so it looks like there is no plans at the moment


----------



## cornelius (Jan 23, 2006)

does spellbinder count here? I can't remember much, but there were high tech equipment and even some magic too I think.


----------



## edott (Feb 7, 2006)

favorite scifi shows past
Star trek(all of them)
firefly
red dwarf(and yes it was sci-fi)
sea quest

present
Star Gate Atlantis
Battle Star galactica
Star gate
Surface


----------



## Omega (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok I only ever saw a couple of episodes of this.

What did you think of "Witchblade" with Yancy Butler?


----------



## Cyril (Feb 8, 2006)

I seldom like series, I'm too lazy to record or to wait for new episodes, but some of them did :

Babylon 5
V
Firefly

And for some others, I only watched few episodes but I liked what I watched :

Carnivale
Buffy
The Outer limits (second series)
Highlander
Stargate SG-1


----------



## steve12553 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was always a Trek fan and enjoyed all of the series to varying degrees. I really enjoyed Firefly but I only got to see it on DVD after I saw the movie. I waws always a fan of the original Twilight Zone and am old enough to have seen it first run. "V" was one I hadn't thought of in years. I also grew up with several of the Irwin Allen show (Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea et.al.)


----------



## wildbill333 (Mar 7, 2006)

Personaly I loved the Tremors series because of "Bert" and his guns.
Cant beat a man who knows guns like the back of his hand.


----------



## Quokka (Mar 7, 2006)

Years ago I noticed some V episodes on Video at the local store, hired out the first couple and it was soo slow, better left as good memories 

Buffy has to be a personal fav, one of the best comedy series ever. It's probably a stretch to call Blackadder 2 a fantasy series.... It was extremely funny though 

Red Dwarf, again the Star Treks to various degrees, The Twilight Zone, The first few series of X files, anyone else remember the Misfits of Science  or Automan?


----------



## Snapdragon (Mar 11, 2006)

Liking everyone's choices...quite a few for me too:

Stargate SG-1
Stargate Atlantis
Battlestar Galactica (new)
Firefly
Buffy
Angel
Supernatural
4400
Quantum Leap
Smallville
Charmed
Lost
Doctor Who (new)

there are a lot of good things in life lol


----------



## Stenevor (Mar 11, 2006)

Favourites are Farscape, Babylon5, and Firefly where ive seen every episode a few times. Quite enjoyed the first series of Lost but not sure if Im going to stick with it through series 2 yet.


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 11, 2006)

Sci-fi series rule! But I find myself becoming really sniffy about them as they go on.

The Treks - barring Voyager and Enterprise
Buffy the Vampire Slayer (I enjoyed the 1st two series, the later ones had far too little fighting and far too much whingeing. Fighting is always better than whingeing)
Smallville (1st two series, for ditto reason)
Red Dwarf (barring series 7)
and
Doctor Who!! Hurrah!! Even with Sylvester McCoy! Hurrah.


----------

